# Book Review - THe Long Ride Home



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B007IKFPX2)

The Long Ride Home (Mosquito Mountain Chronicles) [Kindle Edition] By none other than Gypsysue.

A refreshing read. At a time when so many e-books are full of - well, let's just say not suitable for polite company, I found this book to be a breath of fresh air.

You follow the journey of a woman, no shrinking violet, as she makes her way home after a wide area disaster. Free of vulgarity, cursing and much of what passes for fictional 'literature' these days, I really enjoyed following along on the trip. I have to confess, I love long distance bicycle riding myself, so this just might be a natural for you - if you enjoy cycling as well.

As an author myself, I found Susan's style easy to read, natural, perhaps.

I gave this 4 stars mostly for length...I would have enjoyed a longer journey and tad more detail on the trip home. I rate this suitable for teens who enjoy adventure stories as well.

The book also examines some of the issues one might find after a wide-scale disaster, it's worth the reader taking the time to consider their own situation in such a light...

This is just a cut and paste of my Amazon review.

I enjoy Susan's writing as both easy to read and it's something I wouldn't be afraid to give my (precocious) 8 yo granddaughter for her consumption. So much of what appears on ebooks today is simply not worth reading, for any number of reasons. I mostly object to the base nature of what passes for literature today.

I'm no prude, as a Vet, I think I have herd it all, and in more than one language. But a "dialog" that is mostly foul language is not literature, it is an admission the author has no good ideas.

Susan has done of good job in telling a story that grabs your attention, and keeps to the ending, one that comes too soon, IMO.

Hope this review encourages you to either get the book or read the story here.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B007IKFPX2)
> 
> The Long Ride Home (Mosquito Mountain Chronicles) [Kindle Edition] By none other than Gypsysue.
> 
> ...


Now that was a book review, and I reckon I will know how to really write one the next time I have the privilege of doing it. Thanks DKRinAK. :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, you guys! I appreciate the reviews, and that you also put them on Amazon for potential buyers to view. 

I don't like the word "Chronicles" up in the title, so I'm probably going to change it. I'm thinking of something like "Mosquito Mountain Adventures" (We live on Mosquito Mountain, in real life). I think Chronicles implies science-fiction or something scholarly. Neither fit my stories.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Thanks, you guys! I appreciate the reviews, and that you also put them on Amazon for potential buyers to view.
> 
> I don't like the word "Chronicles" up in the title, so I'm probably going to change it. I'm thinking of something like "Mosquito Mountain Adventures" (We live on Mosquito Mountain, in real life). I think Chronicles implies science-fiction or something scholarly. Neither fit my stories.


I live near Mosquito Lake! So we can't be THAT far from each other! We should get together sometime!!! 

Maybe you could use the word 'series' instead of chronicles.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Thanks, you guys! I appreciate the reviews, and that you also put them on Amazon for potential buyers to view.
> 
> I don't like the word "Chronicles" up in the title, so I'm probably going to change it. I'm thinking of something like "Mosquito Mountain Adventures" (We live on Mosquito Mountain, in real life). I think Chronicles implies science-fiction or something scholarly. Neither fit my stories.


Why not steal a bit from Mark Twain?

"Adventures of Mosquito Mountain" or the like....

I'm reading "The Adventures of Tom Sawyer" right now


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I live near Mosquito Lake! So we can't be THAT far from each other! We should get together sometime!!!


I am a mosquito. Don't squish me when you get together!

Her book is an excellent read! I highly recommend it!

It is real life fiction, not the old "dude won a lottery and spends millions on preps and a bunker" story line that I see all too often. Instead, GypsySue presents someone in a plausible situation making decisions that anyone else in similar situations would have to make. It is much more realistic and thus engaging to the reader. Definitely 2 thumbs up.:2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, calling all "mosquito" people... Let's party! Someone set the date and bring the food! 

I changed it to "Mosquito Mountain Memories" before I read all of your posts. Hmmm....

Think I should leave it that way? Or go back in and make it "Mosquito Mountain Series"? "Mosquito Mountain Adventures"?

While we're at it, the sequel is also here on the forum, and it's called "The Montana Homestead". At the time I wrote it I couldn't think of a name for it. Our esteemed administrator, Naekid, named it for me. While I love Naekid and appreciate him naming it for me, I don't think it gives justice to the action of the book. Does anyone have ideas for a better name? I plan to put it on Amazon soon, so time is of the essense.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Okay, calling all "mosquito" people... Let's party! Someone set the date and bring the food!
> 
> I changed it to "Mosquito Mountain Memories" before I read all of your posts. Hmmm....
> 
> ...


I'm a little late back to this party

"Adventures of" Sir A Conan Doyle in his Sherlock Holmes stories used "The Adventure of the" many, many times. Don't see why it wouldn't work on this series.


----------



## Chaos (May 14, 2012)

*Loved this book*

I am new to prepping, but have jumped in with both feet. I came to this website after seeing it in "A Tale of Two Preppers" and for some reason was surprised to find the author here 

I have read all her books but one, which I am waiting on my mom to finish, and find them to be informative and entertaining. I can only hope if shtf that I am as lucky as her characters.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Chaos! I'm glad you've enjoyed my books, and apparently your Mom has as well! I hope to write a few more this year for your (and everyone's!) enjoyment!

I'm always glad to hear someone looked for this website after reading one of my books! This is a great place to learn everything you want to know about prepping. Everyone here is willing to help answer questions, but if there's any way I can be of help to you, let me know.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Chaos said:


> I am new to prepping, but have jumped in with both feet. I came to this website after seeing it in "A Tale of Two Preppers" and for some reason was surprised to find the author here
> 
> I have read all her books but one, which I am waiting on my mom to finish, and find them to be informative and entertaining. I can only hope if shtf that I am as lucky as her characters.


*Hi Chaos and welcome to the last best place on the net! glad your reading GS's books, you will learn a lot! and from somebody who really does know about the subject!

Only one thing...you mention luck... toss that word out.. read, train, perp, stockpile, plan, think... these things aren't luck! they are earned thru work...which your doing right now..you and your mom!...keep at it ,

In every thing you read there will be nuggets of good information, even if something only makes you think, then your ahead of the rest of the sheeple, and the last sheep is the meal for the wolves...

Now that your here, read all the posts that interest you and then ask questions, but I'll bet you'll find all the answers in here already!

Again, welcome!!
HB*


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Got mine on the Kindle and did not get to read anything on the Alabama River Rats RUN.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> ...on the Alabama River Rats RUN.


Hey, be sure to tell us about that! How was it?


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Susan, I read all your books in like a week, please keep writing, I have enjoyed your books so much and looking forward to the next!!! I am new to this Forum due to you and looking forward to learning alot in here and perhaps sharing some experience too!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Susan, I read all your books in like a week, please keep writing, I have enjoyed your books so much and looking forward to the next!!! I am new to this Forum due to you and looking forward to learning alot in here and perhaps sharing some experience too!


Thank you, Beaniemaster! I'm so happy you enjoyed my books, and that it brought you here to the forum! We're glad to have you here with us! I love this forum because it covers just about everything related to preparedness and does it in a nice way that quickly makes this place feel like family!

I am still writing, and hope to have something new up within the next month or so. Still struggling with eye strain while writing on the computer. Sunglasses help. I can't dim the screen because I need the contrast between the white background and bold letters. I can't find a screen glare guard bigger than Ipad size, and I do most of my writing on an 11" netbook. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Thank you, Beaniemaster! I'm so happy you enjoyed my books, and that it brought you here to the forum! We're glad to have you here with us! I love this forum because it covers just about everything related to preparedness and does it in a nice way that quickly makes this place feel like family!
> 
> I am still writing, and hope to have something new up within the next month or so. Still struggling with eye strain while writing on the computer. Sunglasses help. I can't dim the screen because I need the contrast between the white background and bold letters. I can't find a screen glare guard bigger than Ipad size, and I do most of my writing on an 11" netbook. Any ideas, anyone?


stretch a leg of a sheer pantyhose over the screen - while turned off of course. Then see if that helps at all.

Back in the day my primary monitor was a 15 in yellow text on black background - see if changing the background or text color helps...the screen itself had a mesh embedded in the screen, was nice to stop the glare.

DKR/dkr


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> ...see if changing the background or text color helps...


Ditto... try white letters on black background or white or black on a grey background. Keep experimenting (even with various color combos) until you find something that works. Also, take frequent breaks and look away. Far away. Make your eye muscles and focal distances work... keeping them focused at the same distance for hours is not good. I have those issues at work when I stare at the screen(s) for too long.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll play with the colors and see what happens...tomorrow though. I'm too sleepy and bleary-eyed tonight. I've tried dimming the screen but then I have to strain harder to see it. I tried my full-sized laptop today instead of my netbook and it didn't make a difference. 

I do the 'look away' thing when I remember. But sometimes I get engrossed in what I'm working on and forget to look away until my eyes are aching. I'll get better at it.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

It may be too late to chime in, but I really like the name, "Mosquito Mountain Memories." I think it has a nice ring to it, and fits your stories better than adventures or series.

I'm a big fan, by the way - Your stories are in the "save to read over and over (and over and over) again" category. :congrat:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't like the word "Chronicles" up in the title, so I'm probably going to change it. I'm thinking of something like "Mosquito Mountain Adventures" (We live on Mosquito Mountain, in real life). I think Chronicles implies science-fiction or something scholarly. Neither fit my stories.[/QUOTE] what about the word diaries?


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I don't like the word "Chronicles" up in the title, so I'm probably going to change it. I'm thinking of something like "Mosquito Mountain Adventures" (We live on Mosquito Mountain, in real life). I think Chronicles implies science-fiction or something scholarly. Neither fit my stories.


 what about the word diaries?[/QUOTE]

How about "Journals". Your books are like here and now. Also is there maybe a way to number them. I found I'm reading them out of order. Doesn't matter I guess as they do stand alone as well. By the way, Sue, it's all your fault I just had to buy a kindle and ordered one for my husband for Father's Day.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

cybergranny...  I'm glad you got a kindle! Funny you ordered one for your husband too! After my daughter gave me mine, my husband liked it so well we got one for him too! 

By the way, thanks for the nice reviews you've given me!

I should go back and number the books so people know where it all begins. I'm going to get that other sequel written one of these days, the one that goes with "Long Ride Home" and "Rally Point"!


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, add me to the list of admirers. I never heard of preppers before reading A Tale of Two Preppers. That led me to this site and I am overwhelmed at the amount of information. Prepping is something I have done half heartedly over the years, extra PB jars, oatmeal boxes, PB crackers, canned soups etc. After a week of reading this site I have decided to become a proactive prepper! Thank you all for all the great ideas. Jeanne


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome, majmill! I'm glad you came on over here after reading my book! I hope you enjoy our 'family' here, and I'm sure we can help you learn whatever you want to learn! Please keep sharing your progress with us, since it's an encouragement for everyone!


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll play with the colors and see what happens...tomorrow though. I'm too sleepy and bleary-eyed tonight. I've tried dimming the screen but then I have to strain harder to see it. I tried my full-sized laptop today instead of my netbook and it didn't make a difference.
> 
> I do the 'look away' thing when I remember. But sometimes I get engrossed in what I'm working on and forget to look away until my eyes are aching. I'll get better at it.


On a MAC you can set an alarm that will display a note - like"GET UP and walk around for 2 minutes" Can you do that on your PC?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I have no idea, DK, and I'm not geeky enough to find out on my own... at least probably! I'll poke around and see what I can find. Otherwise maybe I can use some other kind of alarm, like a clock-radio with a "snooze" button. Every 10 minutes I'd have to get up and step over to smack the snooze again!


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I have no idea, DK, and I'm not geeky enough to find out on my own... at least probably! I'll poke around and see what I can find. Otherwise maybe I can use some other kind of alarm, like a clock-radio with a "snooze" button. Every 10 minutes I'd have to get up and step over to smack the snooze again!


LOL
I use the wake button on my radio - after an hour, I have to get up and reset it to hear the rest of (the current) radio show.
Let us know if a color change helped at all. Last suggestion is brighter but diffuse background lighting. I have, in offices while doing contract work, built a shade out of cardboard for my monitor, due to bright overhead lights...


----------

